# OH OH.



## vindiboy (Mar 15, 2020)

Well this morning at Roquetas de Mar the cops came round and we had a huddle with them and an interpreter of sorts we all had to stand at least a metre apart during the huddle, the cops wore rubber gloves which I thought funny. Any way the story was that we had to stay on the squat and only go off site for food or to the hospital, seemed daft  me but that was the jist of the talk. So we thought enough of this nonsense and miss information and decided to set off for Blighty, we are now at a place called St Hellena 300 ks from Roquetas  homeward bound, we are on a park  4  night squat in a quaint town called St  Hellana overlooking a small goat and sheep farm, lovely, we are not running scared but just thought we would spend some time inland and also crawl through France if they will let us in, if not we shall sail from Santander if it is open but we are hoping for Calais.


----------



## QFour (Mar 15, 2020)

Hope you get home Ok. When I visited hospital in Spain the language was the biggest barrier. Google translate on an IPad helped but it's difficult and very time consuming.

Rubber gloves are surprisingly effective at reminding you not to touch your face while you are out. If you pick the virus up on your hands it's very easy to transfer it to your face which seems to be the main entry point for the virus.


----------



## witzend (Mar 15, 2020)

https://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/ferry-routes/planning/sailing-updates   But read somewhere fully booked until May


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 15, 2020)

Update, the squat we are on is Santa Elena not St hellena, stupid boy hee hee no services but town short walk,         N38. 33839 W3. 54105  next to the small school.


----------

